# 2015 Halloween INFESTATION



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Okay my 2015 display is mostly set!
Haven't had time to edit many pictures, but here's a preview:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, tell me there's a how-to on the mantis!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*UnOrthodOX*, I plan to put together some how-to threads in the near future.
Funny, Of course I _had_ to buy the "Deadly Mantis" DVD.
No Oscar contender, but good ol' big monster fun.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

looks great!! ..... and the mantas is fab!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Some reason when I see this it reminds me of the movie Cabin in the Woods.

Looks great,


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

WOW! Very cool props! Everything looks great! Well done!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Godcrusher said:


> Some reason when I see this it reminds me of the movie Cabin in the Woods.
> 
> Looks great,


Thanks!
A "Cabin in the Woods" mash-up would be an awesome theme, eh?
My back-story is "genetics lab gone wrong - giant mutant menagerie unleashed.." so in the ball park.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, what a tribute to those good old black and white drive in flicks! There should be a couple of open radioactive waste containers lying around to explain all of it, though! I just watched "Them!" the other day, too! Awesome display!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Holy smokes! That is overwhelming. Do you get media coverage? You should...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is really wonderful! Wow, talk about "over the top"! And that's absolutely a compliment! That mantis is really something - at first I didn't even see it because I was focused on the snake since it's so big, but then when I saw the mantis I liked that the best. Awesome job!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Wowza wowza wowza!!!! Looks amazing. I love the snake and praying mantis. Any thoughts of having a centipede?


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

DavyKnoles said:


> Man, what a tribute to those good old black and white drive in flicks! There should be a couple of open radioactive waste containers lying around to explain all of it, though! I just watched "Them!" the other day, too! Awesome display!


Thank you!
I've considered having more explanation (signage, toxic waste, etc.), but I like leaving the scenario more open for kids to imagine (for now).
P.S. "Them!" is my favorite big bug movie!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At first I thought the title might be about rats all over the place and finally clicked to see what it was all about. OMG how did you do all of that??!! The snake is super cool. The bat and Mantis are favs of mine too. The whole thing looks great and extremely well lit. Why does Michigan have to be so far away! I'd love to see your yard in person. Big fan of the old bug movies too. I have a mutant ant theme in the works (hat tip to Them!) but nothing on a scale like yours. Holy Mackerel. 

Please continue to post photos and a video tour here if you can. Really curious about the proportions and the crew it took to install everything. I really wish I was there to see the reactions of people as they drive by. The kids, and horror bug movie adults, must go bonkers seeing your yard. Well done!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

oops duplicate


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> At first I thought the title might be about rats all over the place and finally clicked to see what it was all about. OMG how did you do all of that??!! The snake is super cool. The bat and Mantis are favs of mine too. The whole thing looks great and extremely well lit. Why does Michigan have to be so far away! I'd love to see your yard in person. Big fan of the old bug movies too. I have a mutant ant theme in the works (hat tip to Them!) but nothing on a scale like yours. Holy Mackerel.
> 
> Please continue to post photos and a video tour here if you can. Really curious about the proportions and the crew it took to install everything. I really wish I was there to see the reactions of people as they drive by. The kids, and horror bug movie adults, must go bonkers seeing your yard. Well done!


Thanks! I'm being humbled here -appreciated.
Okay, proportions:
"Garage Spider" - 22+ feet across
Bat - 18 ft wing span 
Other roof spider 12ft across.
Window rat - Head diameter 30 inches
Snake -50ft
Mantis - 12ft tall, 15 ft long
Everything breaks down fit through my 48" x 30" attic hatch (hence the name).

My wonderful niece did the sewing on the snake, otherwise it's just myself.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> At first I thought the title might be about rats all over the place and finally clicked to see what it was all about. OMG how did you do all of that??!! The snake is super cool. The bat and Mantis are favs of mine too. The whole thing looks great and extremely well lit. Why does Michigan have to be so far away! I'd love to see your yard in person. Big fan of the old bug movies too. I have a mutant ant theme in the works (hat tip to Them!) but nothing on a scale like yours. Holy Mackerel.
> 
> Please continue to post photos and a video tour here if you can. Really curious about the proportions and the crew it took to install everything. I really wish I was there to see the reactions of people as they drive by. The kids, and horror bug movie adults, must go bonkers seeing your yard. Well done!


Thanks! I'm being humbled here -appreciated.
Okay, proportions:
"Garage Spider" - 22+ feet across
Bat - 18 ft wing span 
Other roof spider 12ft across.
Window rat - Head diameter 30 inches
Snake -50ft
Mantis - 12ft tall, 15 ft long
Everything breaks down to fit through my 48" x 30" attic hatch (hence the name).

My wonderful niece did the sewing on the snake, otherwise it's just a crew of one.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Okay every time I try to edit a post, it duplicates the post with the edit - sorry.
FYI - the picture I tried to edit out is of the roof props as seen from the Google Earth satellite.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

That is incredible! Wow, love it!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I love all of it. But mostly the fact that there are so many others here that even know about the movie, "Them"! I love that movie too! I would like to see some more details on the giant mantid if you get the chance after the big day.


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I would be tempted to leave all the creatures out year round. Love it!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Some more Pix = 1 Vid - Gigantic Critter alert*

*Okay some more pictures:*

*The Bat*








*Th rat*








*Video if the Rat (posted by a buddy last year)*
Looks like ebedding video is a no go here's the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UYpHkEEKlA&index=15&list=LL3gBj0_pXB7TRs_s7b0TmHw




*
The garage-breaker spider*








*The snake*








*A couple more of the Mantis
(I wish I could capture the eyes better - They're fire-n-ice lights).*













'
*
Some critters during the day and the pest control guy*







*
Snake sign*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! Love love the mantis.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Mind blown, I am in love with it all! Wish I was your neighbor, so cool man!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Wow - I really appreciate the responses.
I almost forgot the tree Spider (and cocooned victim). 
It tends to surprise people who are distracted by the main display.*


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

wow.... the close up pictures are incredible....


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's awesome! That huge snake is great!

I'm in Shelby Township - right down the road!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

lisa48317 said:


> That's awesome! That huge snake is great!
> 
> I'm in Shelby Township - right down the road!


Thanks, Lisa 48317.
PM if you think you'll have time to check it out.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Video with audio on newspaper website*

In spite of my discouraging the promotion of my haunt (and address), my friend at the local paper posted some videos with audio on their video news feed.
The Macomb Daily
I didn't have the smoke going but I had the sound running.
It's a "live" modular synthesizer patch I - er -uh - patched.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

such a fantastic yard display!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

My God, this is the most fantastic display! You've brought back my childhood glee.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your latest photos have me drooling over the props. And I can't believe at that size, thanks for the dimensions btw, you added some animation too. This is all so wickedly cool.

How in the world do you sew a snake skin that size???!!!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

dawnski said:


> My God, this is the most fantastic display! You've brought back my childhood glee.


What a nice comment, thanks!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your latest photos have me drooling over the props. And I can't believe at that size, thanks for the dimensions btw, you added some animation too. This is all so wickedly cool.
> 
> How in the world do you sew a snake skin that size???!!!



Thank you, Ghost of Spookie.
I think I did make mention that my *awesome niece* did the sewing for the snake
I tried to warn her it would be really really big, but she may not have anticipated sewing 50ft lengths with a home sewing machine!
And that spandex is pretty unwieldy.
Here she is during a inflation seam test.
You can see the head "shell" as well.:


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

So cool!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohh, you posted more mantis pictures! Man, I just love that so much! I want to put a Santa hat on him and leave him in the yard for the winter, then he can hold a heart full of chocolates, then bunny ears & a basket - you know, just generally be my yard greeter all year long! LOL! Seriously - that mantis is just amazing! I almost can't look at anything else because I'm so taken with him, but I know everything else is fantastic too!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Ohh, you posted more mantis pictures! Man, I just love that so much! I want to put a Santa hat on him and leave him in the yard for the winter, then he can hold a heart full of chocolates, then bunny ears & a basket - you know, just generally be my yard greeter all year long! LOL! Seriously - that mantis is just amazing! I almost can't look at anything else because I'm so taken with him, but I know everything else is fantastic too!


Thanks you! 
My first build thread will be for the mantis.
I'm hesitant because people will see how unrefined it is close up!

I tore _everything_ down Nov 1.
I don't dare tempt the weather gods or cruel mistress gravity.
I _have_ considered leaving the erupted roof effect up, and have the rear end of a sleigh stuck inside . . .


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVE it!! Outstanding job!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very different...i love it!!!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*A few more pictures*

Finally - a chance to do this!
My PC kept freezing when I tried to open the videos  -a battle for later.

Anyhow - Here's a few more Day shots :

Forgot to post the carnivore plant. My first Halloweenforum inspired prop!
Spontaneous build from "leftovers". Stands ~ 7-8 ft:











"Infested" pumpkin:










Porch Pumpkin. My 1st attempt at going "Villafane". 2nd image shows "boom" for light mount through hole drilled in the stem:

















From the roof:










*SUB TITLE CONTEST: Place sub-title below.*










Garage burst Spider:


















Mantis day shots:










Scale shot:


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Tear Down - Up the Attic Hatch*

Broke everything down on the 1st. About a 6-8 hour job:










Aired out in the garage for a week:










Bat, Snake, and Mantis shown prepped for storage:

























All the props in the Attic. Then about 10 storage bins go up.









A few years ago I imposed a few restrictions on my haunt: 
1. Everything has to break down to fit through the attic hatch.
2. When the attic is full I either stop adding stuff or I replace stuff.
The idea was to keep things from getting out of control. (well THAT ship has sailed)
Good news is I still have plenty of room!
Bad news is I still have plenty of room!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done. It's nice of you to show the hard work that goes into the grunt work of putting it away.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That is some astonishing feats of engineering right there.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

How original,, Thank you sir, and expect some copy cats...NICE


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Wait...did you really tear up your asphalt shingles????????


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I like the "Art" of you display,the colors, shapes. I would have been very proud if this display had been my work. (But I will never try to copy it or your style.)
We each have our own.
Very Nice!!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

zero said:


> How original,, Thank you sir, and expect some copy cats...NICE


Thank_ you! _ 
Copy cats would be flattering. I do plan on some build threads soon.



zero said:


> Wait...did you really tear up your asphalt shingles????????


Ha-ha - People have come to the door having bet over whether I do indeed tear up my roof.
The three section "eruption" rig sits on the roof.










I had some shingles left from the house's last roofing job.
I just screw some of the shingle sheets into the rig.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I like the "Art" of you display,the colors, shapes. I would have been very proud if this display had been my work. (But I will never try to copy it or your style.)
> We each have our own.
> Very Nice!!



Wow generous words - thank you!
I'm most proud of the fact that the stuff doesn't collapse before the 31st! 

When I look at other members' displays with their attention to detail, I feel a bit like a broad-strokes kind of hack.
I'm not knocking myself, just taking note of ways I hope to improve.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The ripped up roof is simply genius. So impressive looking. If you're looking to add on next year, I'm sure the kids would love any Bugs Life character. Maybe Hopper, the villain. You already have Manny, the praying mantis! http://pixar.wikia.com/wiki/Category:A_Bug's_Life_Characters


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks again, *Dawnski*. The garage spider was my 1st prop and still seems to be the favorite with the grown ups.

At the moment the plan for next year is to add several giant yellow-jackets, with at least one suspended in mid-air, carrying off a TOTer .

I somehow missed "Bug's Life" - will have to check ir out!
There _was_ an atomic-scare giant grasshopper movie (The Beginning of the End) so it could fit my theme that way as well.









dawnski said:


> The ripped up roof is simply genius. So impressive looking. If you're looking to add on next year, I'm sure the kids would love any Bugs Life character. Maybe Hopper, the villain. You already have Manny, the praying mantis! http://pixar.wikia.com/wiki/Category:A_Bug's_Life_Characters
> View attachment 269510
> 
> View attachment 269511


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Love your display.
My rules also but it is the "Back wall of my shed"

A few years ago I imposed a few restrictions on my haunt: 
1. Everything has to break down to fit through the attic hatch.
2. When the attic is full I either stop adding stuff or I replace stuff.
The idea was to keep things from getting out of control. (well THAT ship has sailed)
Good news is I still have plenty of room!
Bad news is I still have plenty of room!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I like the "Art" of you display,the colors, shapes. I would have been very proud if this display had been my work. (But I will never try to copy it or your style.)
> We each have our own.
> Very Nice!!


We all use FCG's ,black lights, scary music, skeletons, on and on, we ALL have copied anothers "style". In a world of same old, this scene stands out and has motivated a long time fan of this holiday. This display's originality is a win


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

stick said:


> Love your display.
> My rules also but it is the "Back wall of my shed"
> 
> That should work BUT - *how far out *from your back wall can you go!?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

That should work BUT - *how far out *from your back wall can you go!? 

My back wall of my shed has shelves that are two and a half / three feet wide. But like humans with old age it is slowly growing wider and taking up more space.


----------



## Dr. Jitters (Nov 6, 2015)

Super awesome job! Love that Giant Mantis. The broken roof illusion on your garage roof is very impressive too. Simply done but very effective.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

[QUOTE

View attachment 269509



I had some shingles left from the house's last roofing job.
I just screw some of the shingle sheets into the rig.[/QUOTE]

OMG!!!... the roof illusion was awesome!!...I was wondering how you 'tore up' your roof without actually having 'torn it up'....bloody brilliant...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

You definitely deserve an award for originality & scope~it's ginormously INCREDIBLE....the ToT'ers must
have been filled with glee, and I'm betting there were plenty of adults that had their minds blown(mine included)!!
Would've stood out there for hours taking it all in. 

I also thought you tore up the garage roof~wow, now that's dedication to the build~very ingenious! Loooved
the garage spider & mantis, if you forced me to chose just one

BRAVO! BRAVO!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ditto with the originality. Would love to see this in person.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks great Attic. Very creative. I love to see such unique haunts.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for all for the comments!
Being a HF newb, I wasn't sure what to expect. 
Lot's of very nice/talented/creative folks here, so the positive feedback means a lot.

Still hope to get video rolling (PC Issues)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Attic Hatch said:


> Thanks so much for all for the comments!
> Being a HF newb, I wasn't sure what to expect.
> Lot's of very nice/talented/creative folks here, so the positive feedback means a lot.
> 
> Still hope to get video rolling (PC Issues)



This is a wonderful place with a really great group of people. We're glad to have you.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Mantis Build Thread Link*

*For those of you who requested the build thread for the the Mantis:
Posted here:*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ation-giant-mutant-mantis-build-part-1-a.html


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait. WHAAATTTTTTT am I seeing? HOW did I miss this?!?!

My head is spinning. My heart is pounding. I am in love.
This is fantastical!!!! 

I don't know where to start. I cannot pick a favorite prop. Absolutely incredible!!!! 
It's unique, magnificent and HUGE!! ... and whimsical in it's own way.

Dang. I mean DANG!!!!
OK sign me up. I'm a fan. 

Fantastic!!!!! 
Now I must go furiously pin everything.  hahahahahahaha 

GREAT job! Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Link to Snake Prop T hread*

*UPDATE: Another prop thread with video: For the 50ft Snake*


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

That snake is amazing! Everything else is also, just really digging the snake.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread before, but I can only say one thing:

*YOU WIN HALLOWEEN! *

I give up, and will probably move on to something else...maybe cross stitching or stamp collecting. 

Seriously, awesome job!!!

Eric


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*WOW thanks, Wolfbeard!
I couldn't even dream to take that "WIN" after looking at other projects; giant ultra detailed mazes with cast & crew, full-on operating dark rides, hyper animated creatures, etc*.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

I like it especially the spiders AND GIANT SNAKE AND SPIDER WEBS


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Daytime INfestation Video: Who Needs Robotics?*


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Incredible!!! It's not like anything else that I've ever seen. That's a compliment. So much creativity and on such a large scale. Just fantastic!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Killer!!!!!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

I added a build thread on the Window Rat (click text to go)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Attic Hatch said:


> Thanks, Lisa 48317.
> PM if you think you'll have time to check it out.


*OMG - how did I miss this invitation???? I WILL be coming by in 2016!!*


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah, I thought maybe it seemed like I was being forward when you didn't respond!! 
I usually start setting up the 1st week of October, but I have A LOT of plans for 2016, so stuff will likely start start going up the last week of September.




lisa48317 said:


> *OMG - how did I miss this invitation???? I WILL be coming by in 2016!!*


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Truely loving the bat.......Great job on the entire display!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks harboe69! The bat may have been the biggest engineering challenge from all my props. 
18 feet of fabric catching wind above the roof line - - what could go worng!? >80)
I hope to redo it and make it more realistic sometime in the next few years. 


harboe69 said:


> Truely loving the bat.......Great job on the entire display!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*UP on the Roof:*

Some images from above the gutters.

*Bat teeter-totter rig:
















Roof lights PVC rigging:
















Garage breaker Spider:
















From the Roof on Halloween day:








Night roof shot*"


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Your work is just mind blowing!!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*A Few More INFESTATION Images*

*Okay here's a few more Infestation Images.
I'll put these in Hi-rez on flickr when I have a chance>*


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Incredible. I mean it.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

I really appreciate that!


Hilda said:


> Incredible. I mean it.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Hilda, I tried to PM you but your at capacity.*


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Attic Hatch said:


> *Hilda, I tried to PM you but your at capacity.*


Whoops! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Fam lookin sweg af


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

???


TheHalloweenGuru said:


> Fam lookin sweg af


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Attic Hatch said:


> ???


It looks good af


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great from all angles.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*Infesting "Haunters Hangout"*

*I'm going to be a guest on Haunters Hangout Thursday April 14th.
The other guests are** AWESOME, so it should be a fun watch.*


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news for you there Attic Hatch.


----------

